# Freedom Georgia - Black Families creating a town safe for black people



## Kanky (Sep 12, 2020)

19 families buy nearly 97 acres of land in Georgia to create a city safe for Black people | CNN
					

"Welcome to Freedom!" exclaims real estate agent Ashley Scott as she surveys the nearly 97 acres of land that she and a group of 19 Black families purchased in August.




					www.cnn.com
				




CNN)"Welcome to Freedom!" exclaims real estate agent Ashley Scott as she surveys the nearly 97 acres of land that she and a group of 19 Black families purchased in August.

"I'm hoping that it will be a thriving safe haven for people of color, for Black families in particular," Scott says.

The land sits just East of Macon in rural Wilkinson County, Georgia. Scott and her friend, investor and entrepreneur Renee Walters, didn't initially plan on buying a large plot of land, but they had a vision that was clear -- to create a safe space for their Black families.
"Being able to create a community that is thriving, that is safe, that has agriculture and commercial businesses that are supporting one another and that dollars circulating in our community, that is our vision."
A safe space
The unrest that took hold of the country earlier this year after the killings of George Floyd and Breonna Taylor at the hands of police, and closer to home, the shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery while jogging outside Brunswick, Georgia, prompted the women to search for a new community, one they could start themselves.

Read the rest at the link.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Sep 12, 2020)

While I love this, I wish it would have been kept quiet a little longer (once they acquired as much land as possible).


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 12, 2020)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> While I love this, I wish it would have been kept quiet a little longer (once they acquired as much land as possible).



Yup. Was talking to a lady from Guinee Conakry, she said: "The reason our plans are always thwarted by White people, is because we advertise them so much."

Now I get the idea behind it: you wanna show them that we're not sitting still. But* it's important to be very strategic*. Do you see them advertising their plans to commit genocide? Nope. They just execute, literally and figuratively speaking. We should follow suit: *more doing, less speaking.*

Another lady from Guinee Conakry has opened up a luncheon right next to the railway station. It's a very strategic place, though located somewhat unfortunate, next to a motel that's ill reputed. Nevertheless, it doesn't seem to bother people. And everyone who is going / comes back from their job in Brussels, is basically forced to buy something to eat there. Self included. Could've plastered this all over FB, that I'll be supporting her, but I kept it mute & cute. She's very good at what she does too, making my sammiches with so much love and devotion early in the morning  .

Same thing going on in my family right now: my mother is in her 60s and barely uses the internet. Prior to this I had already put her on my account, so she could at least make phone calls. Was a godsent during the lockdown. Now, I've sold my iPad 4 to my older sister and she gave her iPad to my mom. That way she can make free phone calls, through FaceTime. Should there be another lockdown, this would help us greatly to know how she's doing. 

Bought a new computer so my old one is going to my family in the Netherlands. My bil is good with technology, so he'll fix it right up. My mom is the one who does my hair, so I don't spend any money on that. My old coat is going to my 16-year-young niece. And so on and so forth. Going back to how things used to be with our people. #teamdoforself


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 12, 2020)

Too much publicity.
Infiltration means you look up and you realize:
A lot of black people live here!

Just like over the years, many areas in metropolitan areas all of a sudden had a lot of Spanish speaking or Asian people creating xyzTowns.

Also, this isn't necessarily new. 
There are black little communities that have been around 100 years or more but they were areas that were intentionally segregated from white housing areas and schools. The families have been there for as much as 60-75 years but its a more rural area. When whites do this--again they infiltrate. The put a few homes there and they manage to convince a Publix, Whole Foods, or major grocery chain there. Then comes the McDonalds, then comes the Sbux. Then comes MORE BUILDERS and then they manage to accomodate the families moving there and the county or district decides to "expand" and build a school there. I've watched this happen living in North Florida, and before as a child in South Florida. White folk don't "advertise"---its ALWAYS word of mouth bc they DO NOT want us there. After they set market value, then you may see blacks move in around 12-15 years later after white have found a new, more expensive place to hide. 

Blacks can replicate this by being quiet and calling in some big players in the food industry, urban planning, industry, hotel industry, and the like. But by all means just HUSH UP!


----------



## Guapa1 (Sep 12, 2020)

I love it and I love to read it, but at the same time, I'm with @naturalgyrl5199 
I really hope they don't get any trouble now that this is out there.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 12, 2020)

I hope it’s gated with two security guards.


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Sep 22, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Too much publicity.
> Infiltration means you look up and you realize:
> A lot of black people live here!
> 
> ...



I tried this with my friends...but no one decided to bite. During the last recession, we were ready to buy a home. I had a job where I did home visits, so I can tell you about the majority of the counties in metro Atlanta. I also looked at the school districts (I have lots of teachers in my world) and looked at home prices prior to the recession. I looked at if they were trending upward, stagnant, or falling for quite some time. I found the area where I currently live and saw that the houses in my neighborhood were at their peak around $350,000. When we were ready to buy, the homes in the area were low $200s. I looked at the businesses around and if there had been any signs of gentrification. We talked to people in the area. We ate at restaurants in the area and realized that the white folks were collectively deciding to put their kids in the public school instead of sending them to charter and private schools. They were doing it simply by word of mouth. 

I talked to quite a few friends. Everyone wanted to move out to the suburbs. You're right @naturalgyrl5199 , first was the Publix. It was a big deal with local politicians and all. Now we have everything here. Builders aren't making any homes less than mid-$400s. Our newest neighbors three houses down just bought for $535,000. Now I have friends talking about how they need to save up some money and move to my area, and I'm rolling my eyes.


----------



## kimpaur (Sep 23, 2020)

After a little internet sleuthing, I think the criticism isn’t fair.

It appears this initiative was started by black women(surprised,but not surprised).

Based on their website they rely on fundraising/sponsorship-probably because they’re women and we don’t tend to have as much capital as men .Especially black women.

The CNN article was most likely a PR piece to get their initiative out there and gain more sponsorship.

This is just another example of how the “But white people...”comments don’t apply to *us*. I’m sure we all know about the wealth gap on this board. I’m sure if these black women had the capital to build and establish an entire community by themselves, they wouldn’t need to do the whole PR thing,but they’re doing the next best thing .

Kudos to them


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 25, 2021)

I wonder how this is going in Georgia


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 28, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I wonder how this is going in Georgia



I’m curious too. I love the idea of it.


----------

